
Tips for Hiring Great Engineers, Faster - thiele
http://kenkeiter.com/2012/07/18/eight-tips-for-hiring-great-engineers-faster.html
======
tjgillies
brilliant

------
jacole
What is this?

Dead link.

~~~
smparkes
WFM

